# Dark Rock Pro 3 mit Gigabyte X99 UD5



## Chanks (29. September 2015)

Moin  

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Nachdem ich kürzlich wieder auf Luftkühlung umgestiegen bin habe ich das Problem, dass der 1. Pcie Slot meines Boards blockiert wird. Es stellt sich also die Frage ob der DRP 3 dies auch tut, habe mal gelesen dass das nicht so ist bei ihm? 

Weiterhin, wie soll er eigentlich montiert werden, stelle mir die Montage aufgrund des Board Aufbaus sehr schwer vor? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Oktober 2015)

Steck die Grafikkarte einfach in den zweiten PCIe x16 Slot, dann gibts da keine Probleme. Der DRP3 dürfte nämlich zu breit sein und den ersten Slot blockieren


----------



## Chanks (2. Oktober 2015)

Das bringt mir leider nichts, da die 970 G1 Gaming zu tief ist und somit der sli durch die Backplate verhindert wird :/


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem Montieren ist nicht schwer. Sockel 2011-3 hat ja schon die Verschraubung ab Werk vorliegen. Der Kühler wird dort einfach nur aufgeschraubt.
Musst du halt ausprobieren, ob das passt. Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin Chanks,

entschuldige bitte die später Antwort 

Du kannst die Kompatibilität unsere Kühler mit unserem 

Motherboard Kompatibilitätscheck 

prüfen. Bei evtl. Problemene wird es dir hier angezeigt.

Gruß Andre


----------

